

Escape Tools - absconditus
http://www.marcsteinmetz.com/pages/fluchtstuecke/efluchtstuecke_minis.html

======
absconditus
The site is a bit slow.

"Inmates have got lots of time on their hands. What better way to make use of
this resource than doing handicrafts? Creativity pays, especially when it
facilitates escape. These examples bear witness to man’s love of freedom."

